# More pens



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

here's some i made today one's some ambrosh burl i bought on ebay the other is cocobolo,i cut up another board and it really has some color in it.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Do you realize that at the rate you are using up your Cocobolo, you may be out of wood by the year 2093!

Hey, did you get my PM ?


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*cocobolo*

Naw i think i can make all the pens i can make and still have enough left over for my casket !!!!!! i cut one today and it awsome can't wait to make some pens out of it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good Gawd amighty...You wasn't kidding..Those are FANTASTIC...:doowapsta 

Move over, Bobby...you and me are being shoved out of the 'chair'...

As per our phone chat a few minutos ago..how about making a deal on some of that there cocobolo... Your's just puts the coco I got at the Rock in the shade...:headknock 

Really great work, Don... You're gonna be awful popular with waitresses, barmaids, etc.... (they luv them almost as much as $$$)


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*

Just gave my son 4 pen for his teachers last day of school tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*wood*



Tortuga said:


> Good Gawd amighty...You wasn't kidding..Those are FANTASTIC...:doowapsta
> 
> Move over, Bobby...you and me are being shoved out of the 'chair'...
> 
> ...


You know i tried to sell those guys at rockler some wood and they said they had to buy it from the co that they get it from now.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Don..Rockler has about a hundred locations around the country. Selling them something would take weeks or months of paperwork...

Fugeddaboutit...you can whup out 100 pens in that time...lol

Is that left burl pen fitted with the 'gunmetal' kit you were talking about...or is it silver?


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*



Tortuga said:


> Don..Rockler has about a hundred locations around the country. Selling them something would take weeks or months of paperwork...
> 
> Fugeddaboutit...you can whup out 100 pens in that time...lol
> 
> Is that left burl pen fitted with the 'gunmetal' kit you were talking about...or is it silver?


That ones chrome !!


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*pens*

Heres another picture of the pens i have to get better at taking pics of pens these dont do them justice!!!!!!!


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Man those things are sweet. You've got this pen makin thing whupped.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I see that they are getting skinnyer too LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very nice DD. That cocobolo sure is some pretty wood.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bobby said:


> I see that they are getting skinnyer too LOL


I did that to show yall i can i still like them fatter LOL !!!!!!


----------

